# DRIVER FILES  how do I find on my hard disk?



## KnowSome (Feb 16, 2008)

Original installation of OS Win98SE done in 2001 by someone other than me.. Did some fixing of core files and corrupted files in Mar 2008 with help from Blues_Harp28. 

Want to reformat and reload everything. Have all software CDs and some CDs with driver files. A replacement motherboard ( Biostar M6VLRMB 10/100 LAN, AGP videa) was installed in 2003. I do not have a copy of those drivers and they don't seem to be available online any longer. 

Can I make a copy of those needed driver files from my hard disk? How do I locate the driver files on my hard disk to make a copy to a CD?


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

The drivers are still on the Web site. They are under the Socket 370 list, not the legacy boards:

M6VLR Downloads

If you are using an Add in Video card rather than the built in video you'll need to identify what model it is to find the correct drivers. Device Manager should be able to tell you the make and model, or one of these System Information tools:

System Info Tools
Everest
BelArc Advisor
SIW - System Information for Windows
SiSoftware Sandra (the *S*ystem *AN*alyser, *D*iagnostic and *R*eporting *A*ssistant
I have an older standalone version of SIW on my website that will fit on a floppy, look under System Tools.

HTH

Jerry


----------



## KnowSome (Feb 16, 2008)

TheOutcaste said:


> The drivers are still on the Web site. They are under the Socket 370 list, not the legacy boards:


Checked previously-stand alone video card was removed when Biostar motherboard installed  am plugged in to onboard video slot.

went to link for Biostar, clicked on file name and see "this page cannot be displayed"same story if I click on the little arrow in tiny box.

wrote down file names for video and audio filesused FIND utility of win98se and can't locate either of these files on my hard disk either so I don't think they are the right drivers.

have Everest Home Editiondoesn't show driver file name for onboard audio but shows me that the video installed driver is named trid_p3d.drv which is different than the file name listed at your Biostar link. Used FIND and located that video driver file reported by Home Edition in c:windows\system so I can copy that one to my CD.

Downloaded SIW and clicked on "drivers". See a long list of information that I don't really understandcan you help me with that? cause still missing a driver for the onboard audio.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Him, I clicked on the link in post 2, takes me to Biostar site, and was able to download the Video, LAN, and both Audio drivers just fine. These are being transfered via FTP -- do you have a firewall? It may be blocking FTP. You could try turning off the firewall just long enough to download. You can also try right clicking the file name and choose *Save Target As* or *Save link As* depending on how your browser words it.

If that doesn't work I can upload the files to my web site and we'll see if you can get them via HTTP instead.

The file names on the site are not the names of the driver files, they are ZIP/RAR archives that contain the files, so you won't find them on the system unless you saved them previously.

In SIW, scroll down to the hardware section. Click on Motherboard.
This should show the onboard devices.
Click once on the right pane, then press CTRL+A to highlight all, followed by CTRL+C to copy.
Then come back here, click in the reply window and hit CTRL+V to paste the info.
Looks like the audio could be either a *VIA VT82C686X integrated audio codec* or an *Avance AC97 codec*.

Jerry


----------



## KnowSome (Feb 16, 2008)

Right call on firewallin August got newer DSL modem with firewall that by default stops everything. 
I reset to open a firewall pinhole for FTP server and web server and rebooted.
At Biostar page when clickstill see "this page cannot be displayed." When right click and select Save Target As, see IE message box that reads "Internet Explorer cannot download filename from ftp.biostar_usa.com. A connection to the server could not be made." 
There was a download box behind the IE message box and it closed when I closed the IE message box. Is there another server protocol I should allow also ?

Here is the SIW info for my motherboard:
Property	Value
Manufacturer	BIOSTAR Group
Model	M6VLR
Version 
Serial Number 

North Bridge	VIA Apollo PLE133 (VT8601) Revision 05
South Bridge	VIA VT82C686 Revision 05

CPU	Intel Pentium III EB
Cpu Socket	Socket 370 FC-PGA

System Slots	1 ISA, 3 PCI

Memory Summary	
Maximum Capacity	512 MBytes
Maximum Memory Module Size	256 MBytes
Memory Slots	2
Error Correction	None

Warning!	Accuracy of DMI data cannot be guaranteed


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

I wouldn't expect a router or modem firewall to block FTP. Usually FTP Server and Web Server exceptions would be for someone from the internet to connect to your FTP or Web server.

It could be because IE is not switching to Passive Mode. Follow the steps in this article to set it for Passive mode and see if that works.

The article says that *Enable folder view for FTP sites* must be unchecked for Passive to work, but I have both boxes set and both IE and Firefox work just fine in Passive mode.
That might be dependent on the particular modem/router, so try it both ways.

Don't see an Onboard Devices listing in the SIW info, but the South Bridge is the VIA VT82C686 so i suspect the VIA VT82C686X integrated audio codec is the audio driver you'll need.

Jerry


----------



## KnowSome (Feb 16, 2008)

Read article and followed instructions to find that IE-6 does not have Enable folder view for FTP sites option box. Any other thoughts to enable downloads from Biostar page? See firewall choices below.

In March, visited Biostar page and downloaded win9x.zip (VGA 98), VT8235.exe (onboard audio), LAN.ZIP, and VIA_HYPERIONPRO_V5154A.ZIP (chipset) without problemshad different DSL modem with firewall and I didn't really understand what I was doing thus my November review of what I did in March. Here in November, the download files at the M6VLR download site don't look the same as in Marchmaybe the files were updated --or I downloaded the wrong filesbut I seem to have the right driver for the video??

But now I doubt the other 2 files from March downloads are what I need for the onboard audio and LAN -can't find the onboard audio driver = VT8236.exe on my c:\ using FIND tool.

Now have Qwest DSL Modem 2701HG-D currently set online for maximum protection. I selected both the other 2 options, rebooted the computer, and tried to dnload from Biostar page without success. Don't understand " The computer must be set to DHCP mode" in the instructions below --do you?
Firewall choices
1) Maximum protection  Disallow unsolicited inbound traffic.
2) Allow individual application(s)  Choose the application(s) that will be enabled to pass through the firewall to this computer. Click ADD to add it to the Hosted Applications list.
3) Allow all applications (DMZplus mode)  Set the selected computer in DMZplus mode. All inbound traffic, except traffic which has been specifically assigned to another computer using the Allow individual applications feature, will automatically be directed to this computer. The DMZplus-enabled computer is less secure because all unassigned firewall ports are opened for that computer. 
Note: Once DMZplus mode is selected and you click DONE, the system will issue a new IP address to the selected computer. The computer must be set to DHCP mode to receive the new IP address from the system, and you must reboot the computer. If you are changing DMZplus mode from one computer to another computer, you must reboot both computers.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

KnowSome said:


> Read article and followed instructions to find that IE-6 does not have Enable folder view for FTP sites option box.
> 
> Both IE6 and IE7 should have that option. 7th item in the browsing section (see 1st screen shot below).
> Is that actually missing on your system?
> ...


----------



## KnowSome (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi again.
Think maybe some of my IE6 fies have been corrupted (???) spontaneous file corruption is my reason for wanting to reformat and reload! 

Couldn't get to your website even after adding to Trusted Zone, but was able to successfully download the .exe files from your forum links for Audio, Diagnostic Utility, Lan, and Video and extract the files. Many thanks.

Did side-by-side comparison of my IE6 Internet Options >Advanced Tab Browsing section with enlarged thumbnails you postedmy IE6 ver 6.0.2800.1106 does not have anything listed in the browsing section containing FTP. Checked Microsoft site to see if I am missing any IE6 secrity updates and computer scan doesn't identify anything for IE6 that I still need. (???)

Thanks again for your help..


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Seems I grabbed those images off of an XP system, not my Win98SE system.

My Win98SE does not have the *Use Passive FTP (for firewall and DSL modem compatibility)* check box, but does have the *Enable folder view for FTP sites* box.
The first being missing seems to be common, and is due to a missing registry key.

The second setting had no effect on downloading files from the Biostar site, I can download whether it's checked or unchecked.

That, plus the fact you couldn't load the homepage on my website makes me think IE6 may be corrupt.

Have you tried repairing IE6?

Goto *Control Panel | Add/Remove Programs*
Highlight *Microsoft Internet Explorer 6 SP1 and Internet Tools* then click the *Add/Remove...* button (your wording may be different).

Choose the *Repair Internet Explorer* option and click *OK*, then click *Yes*.
Reboot when prompted and see if that has fixed the issue with downloading from BioStar. This should hopefully restore the *Enable folder view for FTP sites* check box.

Another option (if it's present) is to restore the previous version of Internet Explorer, which should revert back to IE 5.0. Then go to Windows Update to re-install IE6 SP1

Of course, if you are planning to delete everything and do a clean install of Win98SE, you could just do that as you now have the drivers for the motherboard (burned to CD or stored on a 2nd hard drive I hope)

To add the *Use Passive FTP (for firewall and DSL modem compatibility)* check box, copy the following into Notepad, and save it as FTPPASV.REG on the desktop. Be sure to change *Save As Type:* from *Text Documents* to *All Files*. Close all windows, then double click on the file to merge the entry, and then check Internet Options. That option should now be present.


```
REGEDIT4

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\AdvancedOptions\BROWSE\FTPPASV]
"PlugUIText"="@inetcplc.dll,-4743"
"RegPath"="Software\\Microsoft\\Ftp"
"Text"="Use Passive FTP (for firewall and DSL modem compatibility)"
"Type"="checkbox"
"CheckedValue"="yes"
"UncheckedValue"="no"
"ValueName"="Use PASV"
"DefaultValue"="yes"
"HKeyRoot"=dword:80000001
"HelpID"="iexplore.hlp#50588"
```
HTH

Jerry


----------

